# Best use of Nightbringer



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Now, I know that a good bunch necrons players would probably take the nightbringer in a large points game if they're going to take a nightbringer at all. What about smaller games, let's say in the range of 1250 to maybe 1750 pts. Which army is the nightbringer best suited to go up against and in which scenario is he best suited for going up against (i.e. against close combat oriented armies, shooty armies, horde, etc.)


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Here's a tip... don't use the Nightbringer! It is a waste of points. I was once an idiot and I played the Nightbringer in an 860 game against Tyranids, and i was wiped out in the first turn. Remember, for the points cost of the Nightbringer you can get 20 Necron Warriors! So all in all, only use the Nightbringer in Apocalypse games where there is no points limit, as Apocalypse is about how many models you can fit on the table without it collapsing..


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Deciever all the way FTW!


----------



## Cindare (Jun 15, 2008)

I wouldn't play the Nightbringer in a game smaller than 2000 unless I had some compelling reason to do so, which isn't really coming to mind right away.

Nightbringer is being kicked around in other threads as a potential solution to Necrons' newfound close combat issues. I haven't tested it much myself, so I don't really have much to add except for the following: the Nightbringer, for better or worse, has a huge fucking bullseye on his head. When this is properly leveraged, the results can be devastating. But as Cato mentioned (I agree), Nightbringer is best used in large games if at all.

Personally, I feel that I can leverage more out of a second kitted out Lord than I can with a Nightbringer. It's cheaper than a C'tan too.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Cindare said:


> I wouldn't play the Nightbringer in a game smaller than 2000 unless I had some compelling reason to do so, which isn't really coming to mind right away.
> 
> Nightbringer is being kicked around in other threads as a potential solution to Necrons' newfound close combat issues. I haven't tested it much myself, so I don't really have much to add except for the following: the Nightbringer, for better or worse, has a huge fucking bullseye on his head. When this is properly leveraged, the results can be devastating. But as Cato mentioned (I agree), Nightbringer is best used in large games if at all.
> 
> Personally, I feel that I can leverage more out of a second kitted out Lord than I can with a Nightbringer. It's cheaper than a C'tan too.


I think I'm gonna test it out in a small game come monday or tuesday and see how it goes. Personally, the problem I had against nids was that my warriors got tied up into CC too quickly to do much shooting and had a carnifex and hive tyrant blasting them until the gaunts and genestealers came in. Even if the nightbringer were to attract attacks, then that frees up my warriors to unleash their attacks. If the nightbringer doesn't attract the attacks, then he can take out the synapse creatures and then sweep up the rest. It seems like the nightbringer would be a rather interesting solution against nids at least cause there's only a few units that can hurt him in their entire army and gaunts and genestealers can't wound him at all. Basically in a 1250pt game, I'd still take the lord with res orb, phylactery, phase shifter and gaze of flame, my 8 squads of scarabs, 2 squads of 11 warriors and 1 squad of ten. I'd take out my monolith and 2 heavy destroyers to cover the cost of the nightbringer. Not to mention my phase out still stays at 8.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Take out the Copyright infringements already! Don't get Heresy Online boned by Games Workshop!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Thankyou.:biggrin:


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

I rarely use the Nightbringer at all, even in Apoc. games. With run he may work better now, but I haven't tested it, and am loathe to do so since he is so expensive.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> Here's a tip... don't use the Nightbringer! It is a waste of points. I was once an idiot and I played the Nightbringer in an 860 game against Tyranids, and i was wiped out in the first turn. Remember, for the points cost of the Nightbringer you can get 20 Necron Warriors! So all in all, only use the Nightbringer in Apocalypse games where there is no points limit, as Apocalypse is about how many models you can fit on the table without it collapsing..


In a 860 point game? Yeah, I'm thinking of fielding one in a 1250 or 1500 point game, but I'd never field one in a game that low. That's 41% of your available points spent of a single model. Not to mention that 41% is on HQ. When I plan to field him in a 1250 point game it boils down to him taking up about 29% and he's replacing my monolith and heavy destroyers, so he's more heavy support than HQ as I'm still able to field a necron lord w/res orb. and my phase out stays the same.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

ive killed him 4 or 5 times against my friends, all you need is a bunch of power weapons
lol i killed him with my kaskrins seargent


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> ive killed him 4 or 5 times against my friends, all you need is a bunch of power weapons
> lol i killed him with my kaskrins seargent


What is a kaskrins seargent? Power weapons on their own cannot hurt a Nightbringer, do you mean power fist?


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

You should have that hard dried up glue that blocks stuff and gets all over models in the vote, cause if hes good for one thing the nightguy is awesome at scrapping it away.
Oh and wen the breakfest cereal is left in the bowl its bloody hard to clean and the nightbringer is great against that too.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

yeah...i hate cereal getting stuck on my bowl

good old nightbringer


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

poison weapons/sniper rifles/and other weapons that auto wound on a 4+ make nightbringer worthless to me. running means he wouldnt ever shoot his las cannon and now that everyone has counter charge you will never get to assault part of a unit. Necrons have much better units than him so i think the best use is in my display case.


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

the nightbringers really copping a lot of shit here

i always thought he was good on the tabletop (thats what she said)


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

The nightbringer is good against any army except nurgle daeoms, too mnay poisoned weapons.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

PieMan said:


> the nightbringers really copping a lot of shit here
> 
> i always thought he was good on the tabletop (thats what she said)


He has his uses, but really, he is just too expensive. With phase out, you have to have a high number of Necron units to protect yourself. And with the nightbringer costing the same as 20 warriors, he is just hard to justify. Especially since he is pretty easy to kill with units 1/3 his points.

EDIT: This doesn't mean he isn't tough or that he doesn't have his place though


----------

